# Jazz VI demo and live performance



## jorgen (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi.

Happy new year.

Wanted to share with you, and welcome comments on my jazzy quirky piece "Sleepy Skinny Benny".

first i did a demo mostly in Broadway Big bang + Vintaudio upright piano.
Then I wrote out a chart to a live jazz band. And i even made lyrics...

http://www.lauritsen.org/clients/Benny.php
password; sleepy

Benny is really sleepy, he is skinny and he is also good humoured. And his mind is a little bit strange. I had great fun doing this, also because a lot of what we hear with VI is more mainstream while this is not. No offense, I do a lot of mainstream music myself but needed to rehearse my quirky side 

Of course the live musicians are more alive and improvising. they are all great players!! And enjoyed playing the song. Still, the demo gets me into the mood and expression.

Let me know what you think, cheers - Jorgen


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Jorgen,

I wish you and yours the best in this new year also,
Strange part of the forum to post this, I nearly missed having a listen by not expecting such a comparison on the 'WELCOME' board.

Getting to the two versions and of course following listening to all your cues posted on your website which I enjoyed immensely , I will give my personal observation.
Others here who contribute to our forum may have made a better? job of the virtual instrument representation of this quirky cue but, it truly comes alive when performed by musicians. It brings us all back to realization that the perfect performance isn't perfect. It is the imperfections in tuning, timing, timbre etc. that gives the most expressive performance.
Although I love the freedom of having a multitude of instruments at my disposal through present day virtual technology, I still see this as, parallel to real musicians playing but never a match for real musicians playing.

Thanks for sharing and kind regards

Ray


----------



## bryla (Jan 2, 2009)

Hej Jørgen!

Have to agree with what is said, and I love it! Who did you get to play it?

awe man that phrasing between the sax and guitar.... (live version  ).... fan-freaking-tastic


----------



## jorgen (Jan 2, 2009)

guys - thanks. 

Yes I did not go into the deep programming with the VI version. I was simply playing around with bbb and found myself having fun AND composing at the same time. Liked the sloppy attitude. Great experience. When you listen to them old Ellington band recordings - boy, I don't know how to count. I mean - each player has his own feel (as the closest word embracing timbre, timing, articulation etc).

Thanks for ò¶Ù   þÅ¶Ù   þÆ¶Ù   þÇ¶Ù   þÈ¶Ù   þÉ¶Ù   þÊ¶Ù   þË¶Ù   þÌ¶Ù   þÍ¶Ù   þÎ¶Ù   þÏ¶Ù   þÐ¶Ù   þÑ¶Ù   þÒ¶Ù   þÓ¶Ù   þÔ¶Ù   þÕ¶Ù   þÖ¶Ù   þ×¶Ù   þØ¶Ù   þÙ¶Ù   þÚ¶Ù   þÛ¶Ù   þÜ¶Ù   þÝ¶Ù   þÞ¶Ù   þß¶Ù


----------



## bryla (Jan 5, 2009)

Det var jo dig der spillede i stemmer i opgangen!


----------



## jorgen (Jan 6, 2009)

yep, tak, der er et liv udenfor sampleren  (Og det trænger jeg i DEN GRAD til ind imellem) kh J


----------



## bryla (Jan 6, 2009)

De enkelte gange jeg har spillet under Frans har været helt fantastiske! Det må være en fornøjelse 

Den 'farlige akkord' han snakkede om, var det fordi du spillede V-I til mol?

Ved ikke om du kan huske den episode eller om du så programmet, lagde bare mærke til du hele tiden spillede V-I og på et tidspunkt sagde han 'Det er en farlig akkord'


----------



## jorgen (Jan 7, 2009)

hehe, V-I var simpelthen vores lydcue til regissøren udenfor døren at nu var vi færdige med votering og hun kunne sende den næste ind. Det har de så syntes var så underholdende at det er kommet med. 

Jeg vil tro jeg har lavet en mol-kadence, også lavet moltonika med tilføjet sekst. Det er iøvrigt en akkord jeg ikke kan fordrage fordi den er så Andrews-sister "Bei Mir Bist Du Schein"-agtigt gammeldaws. Men det blev så et længere teoretisk foredrag over en lillebitte klang 

kh J


----------

